# Telephone interview and then fly to Dubai - what to expect?



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm really nervous I wasn't even looking at a job in Dubai however an agency called me for a job and arranged a telephone interview and said they will probably fly me over for a face to face next week, I am so nervous, what's it like? All seems very rushed?

How long was the recruitment process for your job? 

It's for a Procurement Manager job in Dubai

X


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

I am in a similar case... Have cleared a phone interview, and they have applied for my visa to visit uae for face to face. I have heard it will be a panel interview. I am somewhat nervous, especially since its been a week and they havent confirmed my interview date. I have leaves approved for all next week for this purpose, however I am feeling all tingly because of nervousness...hope it goes well for you!


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

I had a telephone interview on a Thursday and was then flown to Dubai on the Monday. I spent all Tuesday with my potential employer, answering all their questions and then asking my own. Wednesday I spent on my own and then flew home Thursday morning. I got back and two weeks later I received my offer and I move out there on July 23rd. All happened very quickly but much better than it being drawn out, as long as you know what you want. I didn't get the best wage in Dubai but seeing as I have no area knowledge it was a stepping stone I was hoping for, now it's down to me to progress and more importantly impress


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

jimbobslats said:


> I had a telephone interview on a Thursday and was then flown to Dubai on the Monday. I spent all Tuesday with my potential employer, answering all their questions and then asking my own. Wednesday I spent on my own and then flew home Thursday morning. I got back and two weeks later I received my offer and I move out there on July 23rd. All happened very quickly but much better than it being drawn out, as long as you know what you want. I didn't get the best wage in Dubai but seeing as I have no area knowledge it was a stepping stone I was hoping for, now it's down to me to progress and more importantly impress


Well done that's great, thanks for replying and good luck with the move 

Was the interview really intense? I'm so nervous apparently I will be flown in and have interview and come straight back ....


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Swerveut said:


> I am in a similar case... Have cleared a phone interview, and they have applied for my visa to visit uae for face to face. I have heard it will be a panel interview. I am somewhat nervous, especially since its been a week and they havent confirmed my interview date. I have leaves approved for all next week for this purpose, however I am feeling all tingly because of nervousness...hope it goes well for you!


Wow it does all happen quick then, I'm worried as I've got to renew my passport next sat premium service, just hope they will hold on for me as I can't fly for another week at least, I've no holiday off work :-/

Good luck with your interview!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

*face to face interview*

What was it like? Was it pretty formal? 

I've been told by an agency I'll probably be invited for a face to face in Dubai and the company are keen on my CV but obviously this doesn't mean I've got the job but my partner and I keep thinking about things incase I did get it then we've done all the thinking...

How long was the interview, any tips? 

Thank you in advance for any replies


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Was nerve racking yes, I had an interview over Skype before they flew me out, they collected me from the airport and hotel on the day of interview. Made me feel very welcome and the interview was exactly like any other I've had. Just be yourself and raise anything that worries you or questions you may have as thy wouldn't be happy if you kept quiet then raised everything once you'd made the move, good luck


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

jimbobslats said:


> Was nerve racking yes, I had an interview over Skype before they flew me out, they collected me from the airport and hotel on the day of interview. Made me feel very welcome and the interview was exactly like any other I've had. Just be yourself and raise anything that worries you or questions you may have as thy wouldn't be happy if you kept quiet then raised everything once you'd made the move, good luck


Thank you, did you find out quickly? I'm trying not to get my hopes up on it all


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

I was told at the interview that they liked me but it was 2 weeks after my return that I received my offer


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

I still havent heard from the HR guy about my visa or interview date. He said he would confirm the date once visa was granted, and now its been a week. Should I drop a message? Would that appear too eager? I do want this job a lot. 

Btw, congrats on the new job jimbob!


----------

